# One-Piece Rifle Scope Mount Recommendations...



## klec (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm wondering what people think is the best One-Piece Rifle Scope Mount? I've been looking at Talley and DNZ mounts, but I am really unfamiliar as to who is the pace setter in this department. Recommendations welcomed....


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Badger, Ken Farrell, Leupold Mark IV, TPS. I prefer the slotted picatinney style bases and tactical rings, they provide a much more solid mounting system.

Have heard good things about Talley but have never used them, same goes for DNZ, don't know enough about them to call them good or bad.

My Savage 10FP wears a 20 MOA Farrell base and TPS rings.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have the talley one pieces and have been happy so far but if to do it over agin and from now on all guns will have badger


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

OK, I'm going to risk sounding like a smart *** and ask this group to explain the need to mount a scope in a mount that can withstand impact from an Abrams tank? Seriously, I would expect most any quality 2-pc scope mount would withstand much more abuse than the scope itself, so what am I missing?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey, you never know when you might get run over by an errant Abrams tank. :lol:

Any quality mount will work, but the mounting system between the scope and the rifle is a weak link. I prefer to get the strongest system I can in an attempt to lessen any impact that this "weak link" will have.

That's my story, and I'm stickin to it. :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I love it! A totally honest answer, and I would expect nothing less from you, 1 :beer:

Thank you! :wink:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i am with huntin1 and plus i am a clutz and while walking chances are i slip and fall then murphys law will take place and will see a deer before getting to recheck zero so i want to know that my equipment will not give me a excuse when i shoot over big daddys back


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I understand Kurt, but in most cases I'd almost bet my life that if a fall resulted in the need to re-zero a scope, it wasn't because the mount moved 

There's a reason why you are not to use the scope to turn a dovetail ring into place :wink:

But seriously, no one prescribes more to the "spend as much as you can possibly afford to prevent as many potential problems as you possibly can" logic than I do, so I do understand. I've just never felt like I gained any real advantage by spending more than Leupold, Redfield, Burris or steel Weavers.

Just my :2cents:


----------

